# Tesla Announces Recall Of Almost 2,800 Model 3s Built between 2019 - 2021 & Model Ys built between 2020-2021



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

October 31, 2021

https://insideevs.com/news/544553/tesla-recall-suspension-issue-december/
Anyone know more about this?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

There have been posts before about a suspension bolt loose or missing from a limited number of vehicles. And yeah a recall of 2800 out of million is equally next to nothing


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

I just heard about it. 2800 out of a million, yes is not much. Have there really been a Million 3's and Y's produced from 2019-2021?


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

https://service.tesla.com/vin-recall-search


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

sonoswen said:


> I just heard about it. 2800 out of a million, yes is not much. Have there really been a Million 3's and Y's produced from 2019-2021?


Yep. Much more than that.
https://www.statista.com/statistics/715421/tesla-quarterly-vehicle-production/


----------



## kdjones (Oct 1, 2018)

why didn't they recall 2018 m3 with the same problem. i was at a SC and sure enough another m3 pulled in sounding like it had shocks made of tin cans. i guest we didn't complain enough


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

kdjones said:


> why didn't they recall 2018 m3 with the same problem. i was at a SC and sure enough another m3 pulled in sounding like it had shocks made of tin cans. i guest we didn't complain enough


Sometimes production issues are one-off issues rather than systemic. Did you make an appointment to have your car fixed?


----------



## kdjones (Oct 1, 2018)

garsh said:


> Sometimes production issues are one-off issues rather than systemic. Did you make an appointment to have your car fixed?


yes i did and was told since it was not a safety issue and i was out of warranty O-O-L. ended up paying for replacement front left and right upper control arm $802.65


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

kdjones said:


> yes i did and was told since it was not a safety issue and i was out of warranty O-O-L. ended up paying for replacement front left and right upper control arm $802.65


That's a different issue from this recall.
It was definitely a widespread issue though. Many of us had upper control arms replaced.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/loud-squeaky-sounds-when-driving.16432/
IIRC, the bushing goes bad. So yes, not a safety issue, but quite an annoying creaking sound.


----------

